# Howard Hill Scores



## fountain (Jun 13, 2009)

MENS SENIORS

larry henley               282
gerald tomasovsky     280
wayne baggett           270
keith oldaker             264
roy phillips                261
al chapman               260
danny norris              256
willard beck               253
hank janowski           253
stanley rodrigue         249
john haas                  249
larry wilhite                248
Doyle Kenerly            241
elvy carter                 239
floyd oakes                231
bob henckel               231
johnny mcgallagher    231
billy brewer                230
ronald hicks               230
dwight callens            229
duane williams           229
malcolm parker          225
don orr                      220
bob miller                  213
jim gault                    211
dave bureau               211
wes slawson              210
allen webb                 199
herb scott                  198
topsy newcome          196
alan rodgers               193
richard holloway          179
donnie beck               111
charles lane 
bill miller 
bill daniel 
bill tillery 
donald dobbs 
david oakes 
jim bowling 
larry parker 
scott spear 
jim crow 

MENS RECURVE

austin blake clark     290
ben selman             286
robby clark              285
jeremy mcbeth        282
brad ripp                  279
randy clark              276
stacy mongle          271
jeremy duncan        270
Keith Waites           269
jamey baggett        268
johnny avant           268
tal mcneill              267
robert harper          267
kevin wise              265
stephen harris        265
t j. fountain             264
clif nelson              264
david pugh             264
mark livingston       264
jim loyless             262
richie nell               261
ron decker             260
chad margetta       256
dominic dantone    256
kirk troil                253
chris harrelson       253
scott martin          253
tony jetton            252
don wilson            252
joseph romero       252
terry tharp             251
grant morgan         250
jacob stokes         249
gregg whitaker       247
steve cosby           245
rodney ayles         245
bob davis              245
john thomas          244
eddie vonkanel       244
eddie sullivant        243
matthew livingston  243
donnie balentine     243
david purvis            242
levy bryant             239
danny smith           239
ron huff                  238
john redman           237
brin jones               237
mark kulpinski        237
mark warren           236
ray west                 235
wayne willis            234
matt steed              232
gary ellard               231
eddie vonkanel        231
roger boykin           230
ryan bain                229
jason bell               228
peyton griffis           226
john younger           226
john inman              226
joe henderson         225
mike mcgowan        225
lee selman              224
matt green              223
george belvin           222
charles barnes         221
ricky quiney            220
steven rylant            219
mark thornton         219
kenny thompson      218
stephen wilson        216
brian palmer           212
chase crawford       211
frank ivey               209
carl hammons        207
ken davis               207
tucker crisp           206
chris sims             204
cade griffis            203
david white             203
doug arrington        202
cody works            201
kevin wofford          193
billy miller, jr          192
jimmy morris         192
jerome pace          191
ray dennis             188
bill bigham             185
john pitts               183
dan siggers            178
philip morrow          178
ken swanson         178
mike collins           177
hugh reece            177
brian fain               175
abe abel                170
brett woodruff         168
brian estes            164
chad balentine       158
john crim jr            148
bill miller               148
chris earnest          147
ed bennett             133
chad wagner          123
john abbott            117
don orr, jr               110
jimmy hoffman       105
bill charlnoes 
david henley 
michael hendricks 
paul higg 
rickey connell 
steven ware 
kirk barnard 
mike loyless 
roy barry 
aaron lane  
tyler hoffman 
zach hayman 
kyle craig 
cody chittum 
brandon jenkins 
kelvin blair 
tom sakich 
andy beasley 
mike halbrooks 
benny lockhart 
larry troutman 
johnny dalton 
r. l. foster 
artie stewart 
hunter harrison 
james green 
herb scott 
joe migliore 
eddie dorough 
joey lee 
scotty poe 
ryan king 
nathan loggins 
richard quincy 
beau landrum 
charlie foster  
charlis foster, iii 
henry foster 
keith karr 
jimmy bindwell 
tommy phillips 
jeff phillips 
emmanuel globetti 
ryan stovensky 
jeff lamar 
ammon mckinney 
randy jackson 
john whitten 
rob wyatt 
zac wyatt 
larry pegg 
charles evans  
adam mathews 
jacob brannon 
mark haddix 
danny moore 
eric battles 
ronny gordy 
kevin hall 
terry thornton 
gerald buxton 

MEN'S LONGBOW

jeff carter               279
tal mcneill             279
paul higg               278
ronnie bauer          276
billy parker            272
ronny gordy           271
thomas taylor        270
steve bowe            270
sam sandifer          269
mike breazeale      265
Bob Mills              264
scott gray             264
luke mangham       264
mike hawthorne     264
kevin brown           264
shane champion    262
david henley          261
paul defoor            261
bradley haas         259
tim carter              259
edwin sandifer       258
nathan smith         257
sterritt henry         256
tony jetton            255
david purvis           254
dave brumfield       253
bill van buskirk      250
greg hall               250
jeff lamar              250
woody montgomery 249
mike curtis           248
kevin wigington     248
eddie wilson         247
ken campbell       247
matt wilkes          247
damon kissinger  245
eddie vonkanel     245
jimmy walker       244
johnny stewart     244
bill martindale      244
david pippin         243
corey yager         243
trent ross            240
don odom            239
shane collier        239
tony watson         238
michael wilson     237
kelvin blair           237
dan bussey         237
kenneth peacock 236
evan gault            233
tony burgess        232
danny hampton    232
balford patterson   232
billy wright            232
brad sellers          231
tom mcdanal        230
terry fountain        229
john henry            229
stephen harris       229
c. j. manuel          227
kim burrows          227
burt mangham       226
john gray               224
william darby         224
clay patton           222
sam mcmichael    221
jerry owen             221
renwick olivier       220
ray campbell        219
john phillips          218
jimmy simeon       218
sandy harris         218
billy grubbs          217
steve early           215
bill wigington        214
corky nell             214
terry bell              211
josh childers        211
ryan arrington       210
daniel mills          208
vernon watkins     206
jessie guillory      202
jack williams        201
biff moore            201
tony valentine      200
wesley fiddor       197
stephen harrison   195
chris collingsworth 195
jay sandifer            194
john crim, sr           193
david white             193
don chappell           190
ray west                 189
keith dismukes        185
norman phair           183
spencer hall            182
scott harrison          180
ray dennis               180
jacob w. grubb         179
ezra stewart            178
steve droner            176
lou meyer                174
bruce shelton           174
paul childers            173
william milling          172
jack young               169
paul goodin              160
chad weaver             158
dwight thompson      157
jacob r. grubb           145
danny pugh              143
jeremy mcbeth         133
cody chittum            132
dean hardy               128
david moore              126
kaleb grubb              123
joe szorosy              118
jeff cummings           115
billy walker               103
Brian estes 
mike burch 
bryan ham 
logan gray 
jeff gray 
daryll spangler 
john allgaier 
jeff morris 
joe kilpatrick
bill skinner
brandon sullivan
donnie wilkerson
riley osborn
nathan lane
david lane 
dale charles
ralph harris
john hurt
bobby craig
larry connell
mike harrison
pat upchurch
joshue benson
james hooper
pat harrison
chuck bolding
joshua dorough
jeff hampton
doyle hill
j. steve jacobs
roger jacobs
nicholas sanders
chris lutz
brian porter
jay reiser
william johnson
jeff wiggins
bill mitchell
hunter hardy
clint pegg
william shepherd 
ken burchfield
tim fine 
charlie bassett
walter johnson
arliss mcgehee
phillip collier

MEN'S SELFBOW

abe jones               256
chris smith             250
keith waites            250
chad weaver           249
jerry laney              247
nolan lang              247
sam sandifer          246
jim tucker              244
steve early             236
eric krewson          235
steve hawthorne     232
edwin sandifer        224
steve pate              216
larry marchesseau  208
mark baggett         188
donnie brown         182
ken purdy              169
josh sanders          124
tony jetton 
garrett ham 
david jones 
steve skinner 
jamie boyd 
john price 
ron goff 
dan beckwith 
randy elam 
george steele 
judd steele 
david oakes 
alex roche 
buz ackerman 
russell aradine
richard brown 
jerry aldridge
matthew nash
butch holmes

WOMENS RECURVE

sue bigham            259
julia norris              251
debbie smith          245
vivian bryant           244
cindy higgs            243
Casey Waites        242
myrna jetton          207
sherry pugh           207
wendy martin         188
brandi brewer         182
amanda rylant        178
deeanna pace        178
sheila wright          173
drenda brown         165
danni schrader       156
deirdre frasier         156
karen ayles            153
ester selman          147
julie bowe               146
betsy weaver           140
cathy gault              138
lori schrader            137
andrea crawford        136
audri morris             134
michelle carrington   131
ashley evans Mccord 117
sherry ross               112
jennifer devereaux      103
jayne young              102
maria wise                101
lois davis                    96
michelle alexander      95
carol morris                89
julia glenn                   66
Lauren Mills 
dana jones 
dixie lee henckel 
nellie gault  
beth thompson 
valerie gray 
stephanie higgs 
amanda lane 
cheryl lane  
ruth charles 
suki sakich 
jennifer harrelson 
stephanie childers 
barbara evans 
terry bassett 
cheryl moore 
norma kulpinski 

WOMEN'S LONGBOW

julia norris              251
michelle carter       249
susan nelson         236
myrna jetton          219
rebecca dantone    196
kathy carter           185
bethany mitchell     181
wendy wolfe           169
heather jester         163
pam campbell         147
maggie martin         142
ashley balentine      140
beth mcdanal          135
bobbie "Barbara" evans 134
dannie schrader       133
lori schrader            121
naomi darby            120
Britny ham 
ruth dennis 
tara higgs 
brandon batey 
karen carter 
ann bates 
kim bush 
marlene fine 
jean fuller scott 

WOMEN'S SELFBOW

julia norris                   224
mynra jetton                185
glenda krewson           184
jeannine marchesseau 181
sandra pearson             92
Haley skinner 
heidi skinner 

CUBS

tristen rylant                223
annabelle pace            181
dalton rylant                177
ethan childers              162
sarah childers              145
brody estes                 135
wyatt phillips               109
tyler young                  100
tyler siggers                  68
seth phillips                   40
lucas gault 

YOUTH 8-11

clayton whitaker           268
hunter watson              256
samantha sandifer        237
ethan brown                 227
noah gault                   219
chet wilson                  218
luke phillips                 215
caleb kissinger            210
dylan duncan               205
mack warren                203
jake baggett                 187
hunter hardy                 174
colin reece                   173
john dennis                  164
d j pace                       164
nathan sampson           160
chuck gordy                 158
anna avant                   157
josh ellard                     151
jessie newcome            145
josh newcome              139
parker harrelson            135
gabe huff                      132
heather dennis              125
nathan campbell             98
jake  newcome               97
grace brown                   48
koby grubb                     41
joshua kissinger 
erin jones 
breana gault 
cameron migliore 
josh childers
logan hill
brooks garrett
victoria foster


JUNIORS 12-15

skyler wilson              251
jeffrey benson             215
wyatt baggett             207
luke morris                201
dalton hampton          199
hunter hall                 196
austin collier              191
chase farrior               190
shelby ross                189
sawyer nell                 178
anna mcneill               164
cody weaver               164
anthony valentine         162
chad henderson           154
collin brown                 153
darin bordelon              146
j. levi watkins               145
ben chappell                145
Miller orr                      144
Halee harrelson            143
brady brown                139
ryan shelton                136
dylon morse                  91
breanna ross                 68
tyler hoffman                 63
riley jones 
kane mcnorton 
grace gault 
j. p. gray 
austin harris 
jimmy hoffman 
cody craig 
t. j. bragg
jerryn migliore
kate foster
bre wyatt


----------



## Stickbow (Jun 15, 2009)

Fountain,
Though it shows some of us just how much more we need to practice; thanks for posting the HHSEC scores. It really puts things into perspective seeing where you fit into the whole picture.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jun 15, 2009)

Stickbow said:


> It really puts things into perspective seeing where you fit into the whole picture.



Agreed.

I'm pleased with my placement in the scheme of things for a first time out and not having practiced for 5-6 months other than shooting for bareshaft tuning for a couple weeks prior to the HH shoot. But I've got a lot of practice to do as well if I want to get any higher.


----------

